# is eD worth a damn anymore?



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

nine.2x
Elemental Designs Nine 2X | eBay

nine.5
Elemental Designs Nine 5 Amp | eBay


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

those amps are actually not bad at all.

that would be a really nice 3way + sub amp setup.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

collect em up, eD isnt around anymore.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I ran them in my car for a few years and they never failed


----------



## DPG (May 9, 2008)

Great amps. I personally have the nine.5. Ran it in my old 01 z06 in an active 2way setup + dual amp setup. Gathering parts to get it up and running in the VW wagen now.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

I hope it is worth a damn, that Nine.5 auction is mine......


----------



## eye_see_you (Jan 14, 2012)

I had two nine.5 setups in my vehicles and never had a issue as well as underrated


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks guys. Nice amp, mine has just been freshly fixed also, good to go.


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

I am in the market for a nine2 but that price is not much less than what they cost new. But that nine5 :rockon: and it's only 45 minutes away from me.......


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Derekj said:


> I am in the market for a nine2 but that price is not much less than what they cost new. But that nine5 :rockon: and it's only 45 minutes away from me.......


Sounds good!


----------



## scottp2765 (Jan 6, 2011)

I had a nine.5 for a while. Best 5 channel I have heard. Balls...did I mention Balls?


----------



## topdawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Derekj said:


> I am in the market for a nine2 but that price is not much less than what they cost new. But that nine5 :rockon: and it's only 45 minutes away from me.......


I wish I was this close I have always wanted a 9.5! Shipping from Canada is ay bit much!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Derekj said:


> I am in the market for a nine2 but that price is not much less than what they cost new. But that nine5 :rockon: and it's only 45 minutes away from me.......





The Dude said:


> Sounds good!


Strike the deal thru here. Why pay the eBay Fees when all is said & done?


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

robert_wrath said:


> Strike the deal thru here. Why pay the eBay Fees when all is said & done?


That is probably what will end up happening. It can be a bit tough to sell on here though, as people do not realize the extra cost to ship from Canada to the U.S. sometimes, especially for such a tank of an amp.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Squamish to Vancouver?
http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Vancouver,+BC,+Canada&daddr=Squamish,+BC,+Canada&hl=en&ll=49.482401,-123.193817&spn=0.567441,1.454315&sll=49.523425,-123.141632&sspn=0.566966,1.454315&geocode=Faqq7wIdOW6p-CmzT6lD8XOGVDGL84Gb6paRuw%3BFQJj9gIdnMqo-ClzLXisFfiGVDHbEVpJaGiprw&oq=Vancouver,+BC,+Canada&gl=us&mra=ls&t=m&z=10


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

I did not mean that Vancouver to Squamish is too far, I was referring to the fact that trying to sell on here to people in the U.S. can be tricky because they do not always know how much more it costs for me to ship to them. I know exactly how far it is to Squamish, I have driven the Sea to Sky for work and play dozens of times over the last 20 years......If anyone locally, or within B.C. is interested in the amp they can PM me and try to work out a deal, then I will pull the auction.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Still running a NINe.2 in my wife's car powering an 11Kv.2. Been in there going on 7 years now. I'm actually looking to pull it soon though to swap in a 4 channel. Not sure what yet. If I do, the NINe.2 will probably end up in the classifieds.


----------



## scottp2765 (Jan 6, 2011)

How about this one:
Avionxx Audio Video Model CXA1220 | eBay

Made by the same company....Avionixx Tsunami is the same too. Search ebay.....
they never made a nine.5 though.....major Bawls for a 5ch. I always wanted to hearthat 800.4 Avionixx has though.


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Dude, I would love to buy your amp, but it is not in the budget right now unfortunately.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

It's all good. It is not going anywhere.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

man you have a lot of stuff for sale..


----------

